# So before the $1 tip the delivery to driver was .50 payment?



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Jesus louises.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Life changing money right there!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Is the $1.50 what they expected you to pay the customer? Surely $1.50 is not any sort of payment to a driver, using his own vehicle, in almost 2022.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 627867


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> View attachment 627869
> 
> View attachment 627868


U remember watching this episode years ago.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

They try that all the time. $1.50 or thereabouts add-ons. Just ignore them and move on is my philosophy.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

$0.10 a minute before expenses. Lovely


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

no the $1.50 is the base pay for the delivery 
They didn’t tip


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$6/hr!? Sign me UP!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You scoff at $6 an hour, but people from Rwanda, Congo, Somalia, North Korea, and others would kill to have that kind of pay


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Uber typically deducts $1 from double orders , if an add on comes in and there's no tip it deducts 50 cents. It depends on the distance but usually they take $1 if there's a tip on there. In this case there wasn't so Uber allowed you to earn an extra 50 cents.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You scoff at $6 an hour, but people from Rwanda, Congo, Somalia, North Korea, and others would kill to have that kind of pay


They can have it. All day. Every day.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You scoff at $6 an hour, but people from Rwanda, Congo, Somalia, North Korea, and others would kill to have that kind of pay


Its -$6 after expenses


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Not if you deliver barefoot, wearing celebration t-shirts for last year's Super Bowl loser


----------

